# Silver Maple Logs - How To Cut



## The_Architect_23 (Apr 11, 2013)

I Just Picked Up Some Silver Maple Today.
This Wood Is Fairly Dry, Fairly Light, And I Assume Considered Soft Maple.
So Why Is It So Darn Hard To Cut Boards From On The Bandsaw?
I Do Not Have A "New" Blade On, But Its Still Very Sharp.
When Trimming The Bottoms Off It Cuts Great, But Once I Have 2 Flats, And Try Slabbing It Bogs Down The Motor.

I Have Re-done The Pulley System, And Have Yet To Stall It Since On Much Harder Woods. Any Ideas On What Im Missing?


* Pictures In The A.M.


----------



## brown down (Apr 11, 2013)

what style and what TPI blade are you running? also how thick are you cutting? do you have a lot of resin build up on the blade? that will slow your cutting down. is your motor single phase 120 or single phase 120/240 v?

i cooked my first motor sawing logs on it and hooked it up to 240 v and never bog that thing down, and use less power!!!


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Apr 11, 2013)

brown down said:


> what style and what TPI blade are you running? also how thick are you cutting? do you have a lot of resin build up on the blade? that will slow your cutting down. is your motor single phase 120 or single phase 120/240 v?
> 
> i cooked my first motor sawing logs on it and hooked it up to 240 v and never bog that thing down, and use less power!!!




3 TPI 5/8 Hook
120V 1 HP "Who Knows Who Motor"
I Want To Think I Just Cooked It.
Didnt Cross My Mind Until Now, I Tryed Again This Morning With A Fresh Blade...
Bogged Down Like The Belt Was Slipping, But Looked At The Pulleys, They Weren't Slipping. Now Im Getting "Surge" Like Response From It As If The Motor Is Dead...

:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:
Well At Least I Can Say I Killed My 1st Motor.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Apr 11, 2013)

[attachment=22965]

This Silver Maple Looks Odd To Me, Has Almost Poplar Coloring.
There Is Pieces That Defiantly Look Like Maple, And Spalt Like Maple. 
Either Way, These Will Make Nice Craft Boards!


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Apr 11, 2013)

[attachment=22967]
Some Smaller Boards
4'' X 14''


----------



## gvwp (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice pieces of wood! Anybody else see the man in the wood? Maybe its just late and I've been working too much! 

[attachment=22990]


----------



## davebug (Apr 11, 2013)

gvwp said:


> Nice pieces of wood! Anybody else see the man in the wood? Maybe its just late and I've been working too much!



I totally see him, and he sees me he wont stop starring at me ahhhhh! yep its late but he is definitely their.


----------



## gvwp (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks like one of the ex presidents I think or maybe..... OMG. I've got to go to bed. :wacko1:


----------



## davebug (Apr 11, 2013)

His nose and brow also make a arrow pointing to a circle some one drew on the board. Its like one of those drawings that is either a old woman or young one depending on how you see it.


----------



## brown down (Apr 12, 2013)

The_Architect_23 said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > what style and what TPI blade are you running? also how thick are you cutting? do you have a lot of resin build up on the blade? that will slow your cutting down. is your motor single phase 120 or single phase 120/240 v?
> ...


what make saw do you have, mine came with a 2 year warranty and they replaced it no charge! are you sure its only a 120v motor?? most now a days you can run them on 240v you just have to change a few taps in the pecker head!


----------

